# Oxford MS



## bolen (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey anyone in North Mississippi (Oxford, University area) looking for a game.

we have a d20 conan and a star wars game but are looking for people.


----------



## bolen (Nov 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 1, 2004)

You could always come sit in a night wiht us Mr Bolen.


----------



## blackfalcon (Dec 3, 2004)

*I'm a player in Oxford*

I'm a player in that lives in New Albany but I go to scholl at ole miss every day. Just e-mail me at darkknight5_69@yahoo.com if you still need players.


----------



## bolen (Dec 27, 2004)

come on guys someone must be here from oxford and I promise no Physics tests durring the game


----------



## bolen (Jan 2, 2005)

Please I really want to have a game going this year.  I had been going to memphis to game but there MUST be a group in Oxford who play.


----------



## greendragon (Feb 27, 2005)

*Looking for gamers*

I am looking to run a game in the oxford area. Fantasy role playing game using my own rules (easy to learn). I have been running this game in some form for 20 years and would like to get it going again.

email me at rpg at greendragon.com


----------

